# Aire of the Year 2014



## jean15 (Oct 16, 2014)

Each year the readers of a French camping-car magazine vote for their favourite aire. This year the winner was Moulins in the Allier department. This surprised us a little as when we visited a couple of years ago we found it almost deserted, with just one new age traveller van present, and did not stay. But it was November and maybe is better in summer.
Maybe it might be interesting to see which Aires facts members would give the 2014 accolade to? Of the Aires we have stayed on this year our top three would be Colmar in the Haut-Rhine, Narbonne (the one near town not Narbonne Plage) in the Aude and Palvas-les-Flots in the Herault. We enjoyed all three as all have easy access to interesting towns/cities plus electric hook ups. Of the three our vote in the end goes to Narbonne as cost of staying on aire includes free bus travel to Narbonne thus making visiting the museums etc easy. (Cost is 9€/night first 3nights then increases to 12€/night).
So which aire gets your vote?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You would have trouble to beat the popularity of Honfleur.!!
It's always packed to overflowing. There are 100 allocated places and often 150 vans are there.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You see this is where peoples opinions differ so much Ray. I think Honfleur Aire is quite possibly one of the worst aires I have ever seen. I wont stay on it. 

Its like the Aires book from Vicarious. The "Really nice" aires are in orange and most of them IMO are pants.

What I want in an aire though probably differs a lot from others needs. 

My preferences would be.

Somewhere scenic with a view
Lots of space but not lots of vans (up to 10, maybe 20)
Quiet, preferably out of town or in a small village
Preferably free! 

Favourites off the top of my head would be

Biron in the Dordogne
lac de louzas (Nages) in the Tarn (I think)
Gavarnie in the Haute Pyrenees

There are hundreds of great ones though.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My vote this year would go to St Just Sur Viaur.

Or is it Laignes (when it's dry)?

Or..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For me, theres so many great ones its too difficult to pick one.

I posted a similar thing a while back listing 'Aires of the year' from 1992 > 2008.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-615625.html#615625

....just wondering if anyone can fill in the gaps from 2009 up to jean15's 2014 entry?.....

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> You see this is where peoples opinions differ so much Ray. I think Honfleur Aire is quite possibly one of the worst aires I have ever seen. I wont stay on it. .


I know what you mean Barry but wives need shops. At last mine does.!!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nah. Thankfully Mrs D hates shopping Ray. 

We do like Honfleur though but usually stay at the Aire down the road at St Sauvier de whatsit.


----------



## jean15 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Aire of the year 2014*

Thanks for suggestions so far. We like Honfleur,yes it can be very busy but it is an easy walk to centre and we do enjoy visiting towns/cities. Have splitter with you if you want electric, as we find most French vanners will share. Agree that La Riviere-st-saveur is nice enough but not for visiting Honfleur without bikes or a scooter. Gavarine is a spectacular place but we prefer aire at Cautrets as a base in Pyrenees, as in town and nothing like as remote as Gavarine, but as stated depends on individual taste. Regarding winners of best aire in camping car magazine then can not put hand on list but from memory recent winners have been St Pourcain sur Sioule, La Tremblade and Avione.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Rain or Shine, if it were closer to where we live. This one would be my number 1. Basic, only 1 EHU, Rustic, Med is 100 foot away.

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another vote to AVOID Honfleur for the reasons already given.

We love Veleray sur Somme but NOT Le Crotoy but our friends have exactly the opposite view so if we go over together much use is made of the train service between the two. 

There are lots of others but, a) I can't remember where they are or b) what they are called. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *teemyob wrote: *Rain or Shine, if it were closer to where we live. This one would be my number 1. Basic, only 1 EHU, Rustic, Med is 100 foot away.
> 
> TM


Are you sure they allow overnight parking there Trev? Looks like a beach to me.  Do I need some bread trays for the tyres? Looks a bit sandy. Cant see a service point either.

I must go through all my photos as Im a bit like Plodd. Cant remember half of them or where they were.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes, €15 a night. No EHU (unless you are very lucky/regular).

You can get ACSI down the road with EHU for €16.

Trev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

€15 for an aire!! Thats more than my annual budget for camping!

You havent said where it is.

Im guessing St Tropez area.  

Have you been to Biarritz and along that stretch to St Jean de Luz Trev? Was there in September. Lovely place. Preferred it to the med to be honest.

Now if there was an award for the worst Aire it would definately be St Jean de Luz. The town and the beaches are lovely but the Aire. Flipping heck. Not good. It was full everyday though.


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Eppe Sauvage or Coucy le Chateau.
Both very different but both are favourites.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

It's Cavaliere isn't it Trev?


----------



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

St. Croix de Verdon, if (as we were) you are fortunate enough to get a lake view spot. Simply stunning view!!! 

Mind you, it did seem as if Brits were told to move on after two nights whereas some French vans seemed to be there for the summer???


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

bigtree said:


> It's Cavaliere isn't it Trev?


Yes, it is.

I have been going there for 30 years.

TM


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We tend to like any spot that is overlooking water,sea,river,lake or whatever,if it's got a nearby town or village then even better.Quiberon is a lovely aire(47.491845,-3.141023),overlooking the sea and a short walk/bike ride into the town.

Another of our favourites on the Gironde estuary near Bordeaux is Mortagne-sur-Gironde(45.47653,-0.792599).This aire overlooks a marina and if it's windy you are woken up by the noise of the boat rigging,a lovely sound to my ears.It's always busy though so don't arrive too late.

I like the town of Honfleur but wouldn't stop at the aire near the centre,it's become extremely popular and is now far too busy with overflowing rubbish bins,rats,travellers taking over large areas of the aire and folks falling out over the limited EHU's available.(a good reason to have electrical independence).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Skez wrote: *St. Croix de Verdon, if (as we were) you are fortunate enough to get a lake view spot. Simply stunning view!!!
> 
> Mind you, it did seem as if Brits were told to move on after two nights whereas some French vans seemed to be there for the summer???


Yep it is but grim if you end up down the bottom. Suprised you were asked to move on. We stayed a week once and the chap was dead friendly. I remember that particular week. Red hot every day (think it was July or August). A realy fantastic atmosphere on the aire and in the village. People got to know one an other and we spent the evenings drinking wine and looking at the views. There was a German chap who put my guitar playing to shame and entertained us each night with instrumental versions of all sorts of songs. He even did Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I know what you mean Barry but wives need shops. At last mine does.!!!
> 
> Ray.


Basia needs shops - but only Patisseries, Chocolate shops.....and Charity shops :lol:

and then only once a week or so, so maybe we are lucky 

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> My preferences would be.
> 
> Somewhere scenic with a view
> Lots of space but not lots of vans (up to 10, maybe 20)
> ...


Those criteria match ours exactly.

[Bit of a worry really seeing as who posted that:roll: :lol: ]

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I might see if I can compile a top 10 with photos later although some of our favourites will be wild camping spots and not official aires. If your not familiar with www.campingcar-infos.com as well as aires they have thousands if wild spots. Usually marked with a P and a moons symbol. Check out the alps, there are some corkers.


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Eppe Sauvage or Coucy le Chateau.
Both very different but both are favourites.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Cavalière or Leucate Plage for us.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Everybody's idea of the 'perfect' Aire varies but these are the things we prefer about an Aire -

Quiet during the night - away from traffic.
Space to sit outside without restricting other people's space.
Boulangerie within easy walking distance or bread delivered in morning.
Good walking in the area for us and our dog off lead.
Restaurant/Café/Bar within easy walking distance.
Overlook beach/sea/river/lake if possible
As few Brits as possible
Borne services on site.
Free is best but quite happy to pay - €5 or €6 about average but for €10+ it's got to be exceptional.

Ones we have used this year which have most of the criteria -

La Mailleraye-sur-Seine
Mesnieres-en-Bray
Hirel
Saint Romain de Colsbosc
Le Crotoy (not the big one)
St Jacut de la Mer
Plougonvelin
Embry

Videos of the good, the bad and the indifferent at - www.youtube.com/uesr/keithchesterfield


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If this lot doesn't turn you onto Aires nothing will. Don't know if it's my top 10 but somewhere close. Some are not really Aires but I have included them anyway.

Biron in the Dordogne. In the shadow of a fantastic Chateaux and if you get there is September in the Rutting season its really scary.

[fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]2001[/fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]

Fources, Gers. We discovered this Aire the day it actually opened in 2011 and were the first visitors. In the morning the locals came to ask us what we thought. Charming village and very welcoming. Not much else in the area though.

[fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]2009[/fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]

St Rome de Tarn. One of our favourite wild spots but it's a bit like an Aire. Always one or two vans and a lovely village and stretch of the tarn.

[fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]2017[/fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]

lac du louzas . Separate bays including hook up. A wonderful spot and cheap as chips

[fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]2025[/fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]

La Thule, Lake Annecy. Down the bottom end of the lake. Always plenty of space.

[fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]2033[/fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]

Lac de Payolle, Haute Pyrenees. It's in the book but it's not officially an Aire anymore. Stunning walks and views from here

[fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]2041[/fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]

Cirque de Troumouse, Haute Pyrenees. wild spot. Just round the corner (about 10 miles) from Gavarnie and much less visited. The Cirque is magnificent and the wild spot is at the bottom just before the toll gate. You have to pay to take a vehicle up but it's not much.

[fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]2049[/fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]

Lac St Croix, Provence. Looks a bit naff and it is if you're down the bottom. Note Hank at the front left. The views are superb (see next photo)

[fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]2057[/fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]

View from van at St Croix

[fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]2065[/fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]

Trigance (Verdon Gorges). Little 5 van aire with hookup for about €5 inc services. Charming little village and ideal for the start of the Verdon Gorges. We normally spend a night or two there and then do the Gorges and end up at St Croix

[fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]2073[/fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]

Gavarnie. Possibly by favourite place in France. Aire is nothing special but the views and the entire surrounding area are simply out of this world.

[fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]2081[/fullalbumimg:bb3a488725]


----------



## jean15 (Oct 16, 2014)

*aire of the year 2014*

What interesting responses, great to see which Aires different people like. Barry thanks for photos, of these have stayed on three and Trigance is certainly one of our favourites. Great views and charming village. On whole though do prefer more town/city Aires but also like to be by water so canal side aire at Mouzon, in the Ardennes, is another we enjoyed this year. Mention was made of coast round Biarritz, we too find this area a great place to visit. We use aire at Biarritz Milady, always busy, vans parked very close, bun fight for hook ups and 10€/night! But Biarritz walkable or catch bus from aire entrance, with nice beach opposite aire.
On a more general note how nice it is to start a thread about Aires without responses such as all Aires are just car parks or we are not cheapskates we always use sites, as often happens on a forum we have posted on in the past. Not name it just say we have "had enough".


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

As converted tuggers it took us some time to get out of the campsite habit and the need for hookup.
Gradually we have used more and more aires until our last 4 week trip to France where we used aires exclusively and went without hookup for the whole time. We just like the laid back atmosphere that seems to prevail on most aires, particularly on one of our favourites at Gruissan.

Our overall favourite though and the most visited by us has to be La Mailleraye-sur-Seine. 
OK, the weather is often a bit iffy but it has great views of the river and the passing ships and barges. A lovely friendly village with its two boulangeries is just a few yards away and because the pitches are clearly marked out the late coming Frenchman can't squeeze in to the tinniest of spaces and rub door handles with you.  

Richard.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Landyman said:


> As converted tuggers it took us some time to get out of the campsite habit and the need for hookup.
> Gradually we have used more and more aires until our last 4 week trip to France where we used aires exclusively and went without hookup for the whole time. We just like the laid back atmosphere that seems to prevail on most aires, particularly on one of our favourites at Gruissan.
> 
> Our overall favourite though and the most visited by us has to be La Mailleraye-sur-Seine.
> ...


Welcome to the converted - but if everyone converted, there might be an overcrowding problem

- but there is always wildcamping 

Geoff


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

> Welcome to the converted - but if everyone converted, their might be an overcrowding problem
> 
> - but there is always wildcamping


Taken us just over five years to fully convert and we now consider ourselves dedicated motor-homers, 109 nights so far this year and hopefully a few more to come. 
Only wild camped a couple of times but there will be much more of that to come as well.
Got a completion date on our new van for 21st January so then we will be off for more all year round travelling. :wink:

Richard.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jean 15 said

"On a more general note how nice it is to start a thread about Aires without responses such as all Aires are just car parks or we are not cheapskates we always use sites, as often happens on a forum we have posted on in the past. Not name it just say we have "had enough".

Jean

I totally agree. 

There are places for MHs , including

Commecial Campsites, with or without swimming pools etc.

Club Sites

CL and CS

Aires

Wildcamping

We are all free to take our choice.

Anyone who does not like my choice can b*g off and do their own thing and leave me alone.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: aire of the year 2014*



> *jean15 wrote: *What interesting responses, great to see which Aires different people like. Barry thanks for photos, of these have stayed on three and Trigance is certainly one of our favourites. Great views and charming village. On whole though do prefer more town/city Aires but also like to be by water so canal side aire at Mouzon, in the Ardennes, is another we enjoyed this year. Mention was made of coast round Biarritz, we too find this area a great place to visit. We use aire at Biarritz Milady, always busy, vans parked very close, bun fight for hook ups and 10€/night! But Biarritz walkable or catch bus from aire entrance, with nice beach opposite aire.
> On a more general note how nice it is to start a thread about Aires without responses such as all Aires are just car parks or we are not cheapskates we always use sites, as often happens on a forum we have posted on in the past. Not name it just say we have "had enough".


 :lol: :lol: Oh yes he has "Had Enough" well enough of me anyway! :wink: Posted similar on the forum you mention to no avail. :roll:

Speaking of Biarritz we spent 8 days in September on the Aire at Col D'Ibardin which is above St Jean de Luz. About 6 miles up in the hills. Great views but only handy for that stretch of coast if your either fit cyclists or have a scooter. Loved it there. ITs in the book but its officially in Spain I think.

Its an odd place. On one side you have a hillside of Spanish shops selling cheap goods, booze, wine, food basically everything and on the other you have some wonderful views down to the coast. You can be in the Spanish mountains for a walk in minutes or down on the coast in St Jean de Luz in 20 min.

Funny little Aire and no services but we loved it and if you get a sideways on pitch like we had its smashing. Oddly the places that were fought over were the ones where everyone was packed in side by side. Nobody seemed to want to be longways next to us. 8O

Couple of pics. Sorry about the white socks and trainers!

[fullalbumimg:56210fec94]2089[/fullalbumimg:56210fec94]

[fullalbumimg:56210fec94]2097[/fullalbumimg:56210fec94]


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ime afraid we are with Ray on this one. We love Homfluer. We're ever we go on holiday we always start our holiday there. 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I imagine the Honfleur aire is probably one of the few that actually makes a few bob not to mention the amount of cash it generates for the towns businesses. They could tidy it up a bit or improve it dont you think?

Seems a shame really that such a lovely spot has such a scruffy aire.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree barry it could do with a clean up from time to time. It's the area as a whole does it for us. Just love the place.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

> Oddly the places that were fought over were the ones where everyone was packed in side by side. Nobody seemed to want to be longways next to us.


We find the French in particular are like that. We love a good view from our pitch, in fact it is one of the most important things when we chose a site or aire.
The French, in contrast, often seem to park with their backs to the view. They also like to cram up close together while we like a bit of space.

I have a daft theory that it's because French towns are often ancient and the streets and houses are packed in tight or that the owners live in cities where again they are in tight knit housing or large apartment blocks and can't get out of the habit of living on top of one another.

Just another one of the strange habits of our French cousins that I like to sit and ponder over while sipping something tasty from their vineyards.

Richard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes they are odd. We had that spot for 8 days. The aire was never completely full and if there was ever a gap it was one of the sideways on slots which also had room for a chair and a view. Yet as the pictures show the clamour was to be right next to each other.

mid week we went down to St Jean de Luz to fill up and empty and rush back again. We still got the same spot!

In fact we played a game the entire summer where we vowed never to be in a row on an aire or if we did on an end with a van only on one side. We managed to acheive this, just and it included the end of July and all of August.

What bugs me is you get a quiet aire where its clearly going to be nearly empty. A van pulls in and will come and park right on top of you! Why? :roll:


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Everybody's idea of the 'perfect' Aire varies but these are the things we prefer about an Aire -
> 
> Quiet during the night - away from traffic.
> Space to sit outside without restricting other people's space.
> ...


Same as us, will try a few of your sugestions.


----------

